# Splotchy?



## JDługosz (Sep 10, 2007)

I was testing a dye on cherry plywood and found that on one side, there were small areas where the wood was more woolly, like plush fibers rather than smooth. That's my impression anyway, and I don't know what really causes the effect. But that's what it looks like. The spots are smaller than coins, but some are longer ribbons and joined together.

I'm wondering if this is what is meant by "splotchy", which I've seen used in regards to cherry and softwoods? Or is it due to the way it was sanded and prepared? I'm being very gentle with it since it is a thin veneer from manufactured plywood.

--John


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi John, the splotchy you refer to on plywood and softwoods is caused from uneven absorption of finish due to it being softwood. The only splotchy I have run into on the Using a wood conditioner helps in this. I have never experienced it in cherry myself. Cherry is actually from the curl. My guess that this is due to something in the manufacturing process and the veneering stages. Probably from the rotorary cutting of the cherry veneer and then the pressing stages etc. Just a guess on my part really. 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

JDługosz said:


> I was testing a dye on cherry plywood and found that on one side, there were small areas where the wood was more woolly, like plush fibers rather than smooth. That's my impression anyway, and I don't know what really causes the effect. But that's what it looks like. The spots are smaller than coins, but some are longer ribbons and joined together.
> 
> I'm wondering if this is what is meant by "splotchy", which I've seen used in regards to cherry and softwoods? Or is it due to the way it was sanded and prepared? I'm being very gentle with it since it is a thin veneer from manufactured plywood.
> 
> --John


You might read about David Knipfer's "Rude & Crude" method of finishing...

http://www.woodworkstuff.net/KfinRude2.html

It addresses the Cherry "Splotchy" problem... as well as with other woods.

It DOES work...

There is more on the subject as well as General Finishing here...
http://www.woodworkstuff.net/woodidxfin.html


----------

